# [RISOLTO]problemi dopo un emerge --sync

## pigreco

Salve,

qualcuno mi può suggerire come risolvere questi conflitti emersi dopo un  *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync

 

uno riguarda il portage in  *Quote:*   

> emerge portage

 

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r2 [2.2.8-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_2*)" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-)] required by (app-admin/webapp-config-1.52-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

```

e anche per il perl ho problemi di questo tipo

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/git-1.8.5.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Tty-1.110.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/TimeDate-2.300.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-db/mytop-1.6-r4::gentoo, installed)

    =dev-lang/perl-5.16* required by (virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.220.0-r3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.7.3_pre3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.820.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.550::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (mail-filter/razor-2.85-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/IO-1.25-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.410.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-Tail-0.99.3-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16= required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.53::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/URI-1.600.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DBI-1.623.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Geo-IP-1.420.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Mail-DKIM-0.400.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (mail-filter/spamassassin-fuzzyocr-3.6.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/MIME-tools-5.504.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Encode-2.470.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/String-Approx-3.270.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/version-0.990.100-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.210::gentoo, installed)

    (and 3 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.18* required by (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    (and 16 more with the same problem)
```

grazie in anticipo,

MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Tue Sep 30, 2014 9:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

```
# perl-cleaner --all
```

 :Question: 

----------

## pigreco

questo il risultato 

```
per perl-cleaner --all
```

```
perl-cleaner --all

 * Beginning a clean up of .ph files

 * Excluding files for 5.16.3 and 5.16.3/i686-linux from cleaning

 * Locating ph files for removal

 * Updating ph files.

 * Ignore all "No such file..." messages!

Can't open machine/ansi.h: File o directory non esistente

Can't open sys/_types.h: File o directory non esistente

Can't open gnu/stubs-64.h: File o directory non esistente

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: File o directory non esistente

Can't open gnu/stubs-64.h: File o directory non esistente

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: File o directory non esistente

Can't open gnu/stubs-64.h: File o directory non esistente

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: File o directory non esistente

Can't open gnu/stubs-64.h: File o directory non esistente

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: File o directory non esistente

 * Locating packages for an update

 * Locating ebuilds linked against libperl

 * No package needs to be reinstalled.

 * Finding left over modules and header

 * The following files remain. These were either installed by hand

 * or edited. This script cannot deal with them.

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini

/usr/lib/perl5/5.12.4/CPAN/Config.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/5.12.4/CPAN/Config.pm~

/usr/lib/perl5/5.12.4/i686-linux/Encode/ConfigLocal.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/5.12.4/i686-linux/perllocal.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Carp/Clan.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Carp/Clan.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Test/Exception.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Sub/Uplevel.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Sub/Uplevel.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/Storable.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Carp/Clan/.packlist

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Storable/.packlist

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Storable/Storable.so

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Storable/Storable.bs

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Bit/Vector/Vector.bs

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Bit/Vector/.packlist

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Bit/Vector/Vector.so

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Test/Exception/.packlist

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Sub/Uplevel/.packlist

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Cache/Cache/.packlist

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/auto/Date/Calc/.packlist

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/Bit/Vector.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/Bit/Vector/Overload.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/Bit/Vector/String.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/Bit/Vector/Overload.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/Bit/Vector/String.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux/Bit/Vector.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/SharedMemoryBackend.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/NullCache.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/SizeAwareMemoryCache.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/MemoryBackend.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/BaseCache.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/SharedMemoryCache.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/MemoryCache.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/CacheTester.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/SizeAwareFileCache.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/BaseCacheTester.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/CacheUtils.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/CacheSizer.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/CacheMetaData.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/FileBackend.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/SizeAwareCacheTester.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/SizeAwareSharedMemoryCache.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/Cache.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/Object.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/SizeAwareCache.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Cache/FileCache.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calc/PP.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calc/PP.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calc/Object.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calc/Object.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calc.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calc.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calendar/Profiles.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calendar/Year.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calendar/Profiles.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calendar/Year.pm

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calendar.pod

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/Date/Calendar.pm

```

e non risolve

```
emerge -uaD www-servers/apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2014f [2014d] USE="-right_timezone%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.11 [1.8.3-r4] USE="nls%* -exporter% -static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1 [5.16.3]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.410.0-r1 [2.390.0]

[uninstall     ] perl-core/Storable-2.390.0-r1 

[blocks b      ] <perl-core/Storable-2.410.0 ("<perl-core/Storable-2.410.0" is blocking virtual/perl-Storable-2.410.0-r1)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.20.0-r1 [4.20.0]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/git-1.8.5.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Tty-1.110.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/TimeDate-2.300.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-db/mytop-1.6-r4::gentoo, installed)

    =dev-lang/perl-5.16* required by (virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.220.0-r3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.7.3_pre3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.820.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.550::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (mail-filter/razor-2.85-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/IO-1.25-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.410.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-Tail-0.99.3-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16= required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.53::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/URI-1.600.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DBI-1.623.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Geo-IP-1.420.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Mail-DKIM-0.400.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (mail-filter/spamassassin-fuzzyocr-3.6.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/MIME-tools-5.504.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Encode-2.470.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/String-Approx-3.270.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/version-0.990.100-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.210::gentoo, installed)

    (and 3 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.18* required by (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    (and 16 more with the same problem)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## k01

un problema per volta, portage prima di tutto

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.
> 
> !!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion. 

 

hai provato ciò che ti suggerisce? quindi emerge -uN portage oppure emerge =sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r2

----------

## pigreco

no non ha aiutato

```
emerge --newuse --update  portage 

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'. 

 * Use eselect news to read news items. 

Calculating dependencies... done! 

WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict: 

sys-apps/portage:0 

  (sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with 

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-)] required by (app-admin/webapp-config-1.52-r1::gentoo, installed) 

>>> Auto-cleaning packages... 

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.
```

e il portage l'ho aggiornato rimuovendo app-admin/webapp-config e riemergendolo successivamente

ho provato una cosa simile per il perl 

con un 

```
emerge --unmerge =dev-lang/perl-5.16.3
```

```
emerge =dev-lang/perl-perl-5.18.2-r1
```

di seguito 

```
revdep-rebuild 
```

per ristabilire le dipendenze che sono venute e mancare ma il realtà non è stato reinstallato nessun pacchetto

e avevo ancora problemi 

```
emerge --backtrack=30 -avuDN @world 

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.210::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/git-1.8.5.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.550::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-lang/perl[-build]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1::gentoo (Missing IUSE: build)

- dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo (Missing IUSE: build)

(dependency required by "dev-perl/Authen-Libwrap-0.220.0" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-admin/webmin-1.610" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

ho pensato di reinstallare quelli legati al precedente perl

```
emerge -auv dev-perl/Error dev-vcs/git dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL dev-perl/Net-SSLeay
```

alla fine invece di aver sciolto mi trovavo così

```
emerge -avuDN @world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-lang/perl[-build]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1::gentoo (Missing IUSE: build)

- dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo (Missing IUSE: build)

(dependency required by "dev-perl/Authen-Libwrap-0.220.0" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-admin/webmin-1.610" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

adesso ho in esecuzione 

```
emerge -uaDN =dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.13 [3.9]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3 [5.9-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/libintl-0-r1 [0]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.11 [1.8.3-r4] USE="nls%* -exporter% -static-libs%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.0.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="(-pypy2_0%*) (-python2_6%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212 [20131128]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.17  PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_2*) (-pypy2_0%) (-python2_6%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.1-r1 [2.9.1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2014f [2014a] USE="-right_timezone%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r3 [4.1.6-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/lzo-2.08 [2.06]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.40.0 [1.38.0]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2-r1 [2.4.2]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.400.300-r1 [0.400.300]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1i [1.0.1g]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r1 [0.28]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1 [0]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.19-r1 [2.17]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/readline-6.2_p5-r1 [6.2_p1] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/curl-7.36.0  CURL_SSL="(-cyassl%)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r4  PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_2*) (-python2_6%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.35 [8.33]

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-4.2_p50 [4.2_p49]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r3 [1.1.28-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-2.7.7 [2.7.5-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools-2.2 [0.8-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_2*) (-python3_4)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_2*) (-pypy2_0%) (-python2_6%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r1 [3.3.3]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-java/java-config-2.2.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_2*) (-python2_6%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r6 [1.900.1-r5]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r1 [4.8.30]

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.9-r3  USE="xattr*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.52-r1 [2.2.51]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42.10 [1.42.7]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.39-r1 [2.5.37]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.21  USE="(xattr*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.16 [2.7]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.8-r2 [1.1.6-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/pam-0-r1 [0]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r3 [2.24.1-r2] PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_2*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.10 [1.42.7]

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r1  USE="xattr*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.12.2-r1 [2.8.12.2]

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.4-r1 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.5.2 [1.5.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.40.0-r1 [2.38.2-r1] USE="mime%* xattr*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.40.0-r1 [1.38.0]

[blocks b      ] <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.40.0 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.40.0" is blocking dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.40.0)

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.8 [2.30.7-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/atk-2.12.0-r1 [2.10.0]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.28 [0.9.23] USE="introspection* {-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pango-1.36.5 [1.36.3]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.24 [2.24.23]

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-1.7.5 [1.7.1-r1] LINGUAS="-pt_BR%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.13.3-r3 [6.1.12.7] USE="(-selinux) -webstart%" 

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-editors/xemacs-21.4.22-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes
```

vi farò sapere

----------

## pigreco

buondì aggiornamento: sono in fase di risoluzione l'update del perl è andato a buon fine 

così come un 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

richiesto dall'emerge ed un successivo aggiornamento generale da me eseguito

```
emerge -avuDN @world
```

qualche modulo perl da reinstallare ma tutto andato a buon fine.

saluti e grazie a tutti,

Maurizio

----------

